# Tarpon off Navarre Beach



## wdrummel

Walked a mullet out as far as I could trying for shark and caught this guy instead... But first tarpon ever...









After I released him we saw about five more waiting on him to rejoin them!


----------



## johnboatjosh

Super Cool! Those are on my "to do" list this year.


----------



## Dragsmoker

I don't think it's a good idea to beach a tarpon. But nice catch nonetheless, and congrats on your first!


----------



## CCC

How were you rigged ????? Whole mullet ?????


----------



## CCC

And I didn't think of it till the other guy said so, but are you allowed to take them out of the water ????????


----------



## flex

wow nice fish.. you found the ladyfish's big brother. 

i think you are by law supposed to tag any tarpon landed.


----------



## wdrummel

Before I get lambasted know he ate a whole mullet and had a five foot shark leader attached... The thought crossed my mind to try and remove it in three feet of water and quickly got shot down. Cutting the line and leaving the leader attached also seemed like a bad idea. 

If you have suggestions I'm all ears.


----------



## CCC

So you know I wasn't bashing, simply asking so when I catch one I know what I can and can't do.


----------



## wdrummel

I don't think anyone was bashing yet hehe. I just am fairly novice and even though Konz told me they're supposed to stay in water I had never planned on hooking into one with shark tackle. I'd love to hear what to do next time. 

It was funny to hear the out of towners telling me to keep it and eat it. They seemed taken back that I wouldn't.


----------



## Dragsmoker

Just to let you know I wasn't bashing you lol just giving some advice


----------



## wdrummel

Np I didn't take it negatively


----------



## lowprofile

wdrummel said:


> Before I get lambasted know he ate a whole mullet and had a five foot shark leader attached... The thought crossed my mind to try and remove it in three feet of water and quickly got shot down. Cutting the line and leaving the leader attached also seemed like a bad idea.
> 
> If you have suggestions I'm all ears.


you could have easily removed it in the water if you had wanted to. 

i need to get a tag. i hear they make awesome bait for hammers.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

Wdrummel awesome job! Never caught one myself but have heard not the easiest to stay buttoned up to so congratulations.Thanks for sharing


----------



## johnboatjosh

This place has gotten ridiculous


----------



## lowprofile

wdrummel said:


> I don't think anyone was bashing yet hehe. I just am fairly novice and even though Konz told me they're supposed to stay in water I had never planned on hooking into one with shark tackle. I'd love to hear what to do next time.
> .



eat it...


----------



## Austin

You must purchase a $50 Tarpon tag to possess a fish. They are one of the most sought after sport fish in the world. Using one for shark bait? Ridiculous.


----------



## lowprofile

Austin said:


> You must purchase a $50 Tarpon tag to possess a fish. They are one of the most sought after sport fish in the world. Using one for shark bait? Ridiculous.


that's why i said i need a tag. 

a fish is a fish is a fish. its an over grown shad.


----------



## tips n tails

*Wow*

Beautiful fish! That's a memory of a life time right there. Way to go. No harm no foul, glad you were able to get the chance to catch a heck of a fish.


----------



## Realtor

NICE catch! and AWESOME picture!


----------



## salt-life

Nice fish! Get any jumps outta him?


----------



## jryno

Dude, that is an awesome, once in a life time catch! Fantastic job!


----------



## Chapman5011

johnboatjosh said:


> This place has gotten ridiculous


What is ridiculous


----------



## Chapman5011

Did he swim away for another day


----------



## lowprofile

its a nice fish bro. don't let anyone try to knock you down. I haven't caught one yet but I'm sure its a challenge!

btw, where did you get your mullet? the surf, bay or buy it?


----------



## seachaser18

Let me start off by saying this is my first time posting on the forum although I have been fishing here for 20 years. The reason I have created this account and posted this is because I can't sit by and watch you guys discuss tarpon as "an overgrown shad" and show little to zero regard for such a great resource we all have available to us. The reason conservation of tarpon is so critical is that they do not grow to reproduction size until late in their lives which can exceed 50 years. That means that the number of reproductive females is very small relative to the number of the actual population and every fish is critical to the preservation of the species. I will agree that perhaps this fish lived, but if every person who catches a tarpon takes on the mentality that you guys show, I can assure you that kill rates would sky rocket. Take a look at the PTTS down in Boca Grande and how much negative feedback they have received for their actions. Feel free to check out save the tarpon on google as they have a comprehensive website on handling tarpon. They have caused serious issues for the tournament and their handling techniques which are different than the actions shown on this thread. However, if they were to even begin dragging these tarpon on the beach as you have done the tournament would have never lasted a season. I hope you understand why your poor handling of this fish is so serious. Sand will rub the protective slime off of the tarpon and cause disease that may not have killed it immediately, but more than likely caused the fish to become sick and weak and likely die shortly thereafter. There is no doubt that was an incredible catch and you should be proud of that, but if it happens again try to respect the fish.


----------



## wdrummel

I got it at half hitch in Navarre. I thought it was too expensive but now I suppose it was worth it. 

As for the guy saying I could pull a 16o hook out of a 70+ pound tarpon's mouth while holding onto my finnor in three feet of water.. You'd have better spent your gift playing the power ball last night than throwing assumptions my way. 

It jumped three times but not high enough for me to know what not was until it rolled through the surf. I thought it was a spinner shark honestly. Then when it rolled onto the shore I though it may be a king (haven't caught one of them before either). Once I saw the mouth I realized what it was.


----------



## lowprofile

seachaser18 said:


> Let me start off by saying this is my first time posting on the forum although I have been fishing here for 20 years. The reason I have created this account and posted this is because I can't sit by and watch you guys discuss tarpon as "an overgrown shad" and show little to zero regard for such a great resource we all have available to us. The reason conservation of tarpon is so critical is that they do not grow to reproduction size until late in their lives which can exceed 50 years. That means that the number of reproductive females is very small relative to the number of the actual population and every fish is critical to the preservation of the species. I will agree that perhaps this fish lived, but if every person who catches a tarpon takes on the mentality that you guys show, I can assure you that kill rates would sky rocket. Take a look at the PTTS down in Boca Grande and how much negative feedback they have received for their actions. Feel free to check out save the tarpon on google as they have a comprehensive website on handling tarpon. They have caused serious issues for the tournament and their handling techniques which are different than the actions shown on this thread. However, if they were to even begin dragging these tarpon on the beach as you have done the tournament would have never lasted a season. I hope you understand why your poor handling of this fish is so serious. Sand will rub the protective slime off of the tarpon and cause disease that may not have killed it immediately, but more than likely caused the fish to become sick and weak and likely die shortly thereafter. There is no doubt that was an incredible catch and you should be proud of that, but if it happens again try to respect the fish.


your right. its not related to shad at all. my bad. its a giant lady fish!

stop getting your panties in a wad over a fish. I'm sure he'll do "everything possible" to "better" the release next time. 

if a fish needs protection then it needs protection. but to have people jumping at each others throats (i'm sure it will happen soon) over a fish just because they prefer it more than others is ridiculous. not once has anyone said anything to me about taking pics with protected sharks on the sand, nor has anyone ever raised hell about a hard head dropped on the deck of a pier. 

his thread was about a fish he caught. not once did he ask about the conservation of tarpon. he only asked how he could better handle the situation and nobody has given any solid advice.


----------



## lowprofile

wdrummel said:


> I got it at half hitch in Navarre. I thought it was too expensive but now I suppose it was worth it.
> 
> As for the guy saying I could pull a 16o hook out of a 70+ pound tarpon's mouth while holding onto my finnor in three feet of water.. You'd have better spent your gift playing the power ball last night than throwing assumptions my way.


that's probably aimed at me. and i pulled an 18/0 out of an 8ft, 400lb bull sharks mouth this morning in the surf.  no power ball for me. 

btw, if you want to fish sharks, hit me up.


----------



## hsiF deR

seachaser18 said:


> Let me start off by saying this is my first time posting on the forum although I have been fishing here for 20 years. The reason I have created this account and posted this is because I can't sit by and watch you guys discuss tarpon as "an overgrown shad" and show little to zero regard for such a great resource we all have available to us. The reason conservation of tarpon is so critical is that they do not grow to reproduction size until late in their lives which can exceed 50 years. That means that the number of reproductive females is very small relative to the number of the actual population and every fish is critical to the preservation of the species. I will agree that perhaps this fish lived, but if every person who catches a tarpon takes on the mentality that you guys show, I can assure you that kill rates would sky rocket. Take a look at the PTTS down in Boca Grande and how much negative feedback they have received for their actions. Feel free to check out save the tarpon on google as they have a comprehensive website on handling tarpon. They have caused serious issues for the tournament and their handling techniques which are different than the actions shown on this thread. _*However, if they were to even begin dragging these tarpon on the beach as you have done the tournament would have never lasted a season. I hope you understand why your poor handling of this fish is so serious. Sand will rub the protective slime off of the tarpon and cause disease that may not have killed it immediately, but more than likely caused the fish to become sick and weak and likely die shortly thereafter. There is no doubt that was an incredible catch and you should be proud of that, but if it happens again try to respect the fish*_.


I completely agree with the first part of this. The second part of this is pure crap! No doubt he was better off pulling him up on the beach to unhook. Manhandling that fish in the water would have been a disaster.


Oh yeah OP, congrats! I'm super jealous. I'm going hard for them this year!


----------



## seachaser18

lowprofile said:


> your right. its not related to shad at all. my bad. its a giant lady fish!
> 
> stop getting your panties in a wad over a fish. I'm sure he'll do "everything possible" to "better" the release next time.
> 
> if a fish needs protection then it needs protection. but to have people jumping at each others throats (i'm sure it will happen soon) over a fish just because they prefer it more than others is ridiculous. not once has anyone said anything to me about taking pics with protected sharks on the sand, nor has anyone ever raised hell about a hard head dropped on the deck of a pier.
> 
> his thread was about a fish he caught. not once did he ask about the conservation of tarpon. he only asked how he could better handle the situation and nobody has given any solid advice.


Tarpon are already being protected which is why tags are required to even pull a fish out of the water. Also, sharks are different than tarpon and all other fish for that matter. Sharks have placoid scales which do not require the same outer covering that all other fish have. It is for this same reason that you are supposed to never handle speckled trout with dry hands because it removes their outer covering which is necessary to protect the fish's ctenoid scales from disease. 

As for a recommendation on how to better release the fish, simply remove the hook while the fish is in the water. I have been tarpon fishing for years and regularly jump in the water with fish when they fight into the surf zone because it is easier to unhook the fish there rather than from the boat.


----------



## startzc

Screw tags, get pics, measure him and get a glass mount made. Why keep it if you arent going to eat it. Good job on the catch and release.


----------



## Clam

Congrats man, nice catch!


----------



## wdrummel

Thanks for the congratulations and advice. The self righteous Captain Planet crap I can live without but it's pensacola fishing forum. Next time I still won't get in the water with a giant green fish to get an five foot leader out of its mouth.


----------



## andrethegiant

Awesome catch man
Wish I could catch one, my brother got to catch a bunch of them in the keys


----------



## wdrummel

You've been tarpon fishing for years. I have never been tarpon fishing. I was fishing for shark and hooked a tarpon that I didn't realize was a tarpon until it was on the beach. If that's not good enough for you I suppose nothing will be.


----------



## seachaser18

I realize it was your first tarpon which is why I said congratulations. I don't blame you for handling the fish as you did. Heck we used to lip gaff fish years ago. I only wanted to educate anyone who may be reading and you. The main reason I posted was because of the ridiculous comments posted by lowprofile which were just absurd. I don't blame you at all for handling the fish the way you did and once again congratulations on an incredible catch.


----------



## wdrummel

Ok I hear ya. Thanks for the congrats and I obviously will be a little more prepared should that happen again. 

My mom, dad, wife, newborn and I had a family thing at the beach and figured I'd cast out a line and see what would happen. It's the first time I've fished from the surf without Konz or someone more fish wise than I. I didn't really figure i would catch anything more than a bullred so you can imagine my surprise even when I thought it was a five foot spinner. Live and learn! 

Oh and the post wasn't geared to brag it was to let people actually targeting tarpon that I saw a school of big ones along the shore in Navarre at the park pavilion off J Earl


----------



## Chris V

Good lord what a mess this turned out to be

Great job on your first Tarpon! They are my favorite fish to target and thank you for releasing it.


----------



## Chapman5011

seachaser18 said:


> Let me start off by saying this is my first time posting on the forum although I have been fishing here for 20 years. The reason I have created this account and posted this is because I can't sit by and watch you guys discuss tarpon as "an overgrown shad" and show little to zero regard for such a great resource we all have available to us. The reason conservation of tarpon is so critical is that they do not grow to reproduction size until late in their lives which can exceed 50 years. That means that the number of reproductive females is very small relative to the number of the actual population and every fish is critical to the preservation of the species. I will agree that perhaps this fish lived, but if every person who catches a tarpon takes on the mentality that you guys show, I can assure you that kill rates would sky rocket. Take a look at the PTTS down in Boca Grande and how much negative feedback they have received for their actions. Feel free to check out save the tarpon on google as they have a comprehensive website on handling tarpon. They have caused serious issues for the tournament and their handling techniques which are different than the actions shown on this thread. However, if they were to even begin dragging these tarpon on the beach as you have done the tournament would have never lasted a season. I hope you understand why your poor handling of this fish is so serious. Sand will rub the protective slime off of the tarpon and cause disease that may not have killed it immediately, but more than likely caused the fish to become sick and weak and likely die shortly thereafter. There is no doubt that was an incredible catch and you should be proud of that, but if it happens again try to respect the fish.


I think he has got the point. It's not like he sat for hours researching the tarpon. Give him a break. I'm sure the next one he catches tomorrow, he may handle a little different. I think it is a great catch. And if I ever get the chance to catch my own, you can damn right guarantee the fish is coming out of the water and I'm getting a picture with it, and I am not going to tag it. 

Congrats on such an awesome catch and memory that most of us on here reading this would love to be able to say that they caught the exact same fish . 
.....

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Realtor

... forget it, congrats on the catch.


----------



## reelndrag

That's a nice catch! Talk about getting sandblasted when not knowing and doing it the best you can! Either way awesome job!


----------



## Lexcore

wdrummel said:


> Walked a mullet out as far as I could trying for shark and caught this guy instead... But first tarpon ever...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I released him we saw about five more waiting on him to rejoin them!


Good catch and release :notworthy: another fish return to its family and "that all I have to say about that" in a Gomer Pal voice :thumbup:


----------



## BlaineAtk

Wirelessly posted

Awesome fish!!! I have never seen one in real life! 

How was the fight?

I'm so sick of this "save the whales, snails, birds and frogs" thing that seems to go around. Things die off, it's natural. After the fight the fish was likely to be tired and not have the energy to escape from a hungry predator, should he be bashed for hooking a fish and wearing him out? People choose to save things they care about and not others, you never see people making a big deal about many of the other species that go extinct every other day. All it comes down to is being responsible, I'm sure the beach sand rubbed no more slime off the fish than when the fish skims the bottom in the flats chasing prey...... I don't know that for sure but it seems logical to me (doesn't mean it's right). Anyway, that's not aimed at anyone in particular, and I do agree with conservation but believe it must be handled with a little rationality, being Muslim is good until you go extremist..... Same idea.


----------



## Howitzer

Awesome catch !!!! Cool that you released him too.


----------



## Ron19

First things first...Congrats!! Beautiful creature you caught. 





seachaser18 said:


> Let me start off by saying this is my first time posting on the forum although I have been fishing here for 20 years. The reason I have created this account and posted this is because I can't sit by and watch you guys discuss tarpon as "an overgrown shad" and show little to zero regard for such a great resource we all have available to us. The reason conservation of tarpon is so critical is that they do not grow to reproduction size until late in their lives which can exceed 50 years. That means that the number of reproductive females is very small relative to the number of the actual population and every fish is critical to the preservation of the species. I will agree that perhaps this fish lived, but if every person who catches a tarpon takes on the mentality that you guys show, I can assure you that kill rates would sky rocket. Take a look at the PTTS down in Boca Grande and how much negative feedback they have received for their actions. Feel free to check out save the tarpon on google as they have a comprehensive website on handling tarpon. They have caused serious issues for the tournament and their handling techniques which are different than the actions shown on this thread. However, if they were to even begin dragging these tarpon on the beach as you have done the tournament would have never lasted a season. I hope you understand why your poor handling of this fish is so serious. _*Sand will rub the protective slime off of the tarpon and cause disease that may not have killed it immediately, but more than likely caused the fish to become sick and weak and likely die shortly thereafter.*_ There is no doubt that was an incredible catch and you should be proud of that, but if it happens again try to respect the fish.


So.... on a recent dive we noticed a school of undersized aj's rubbing their sides against the sand bottom. Looked like they were trying to scratch an itch they couldn't reach. Most of the fish in the school were displaying this behavior......Thoughts?


----------



## jbs_bama

Congrats on a nice fish! I've always wanted to catch one myself. I've hooked one once before and had my line break as he skyrocketed. It was an awesome sight. As far as handling him on the beach, I probably would have done the same. Again, congrats on a nice fish.


----------



## konz

At least yours didn't slap you in the face! 

The folks posting on this report mean well, don't take it negatively. I'm sure anyone can understand that when you catch your first "trophy" fish you are more concerned with a pic than proper fish handling. We live and learn. Again, nice fish brother! I wish I was there to share in the moment!


----------



## wdrummel

It's funny I was more concerned with getting it back in the water than getting a good measure. If my dad hadn't been there to catch the end of the battle I may not have gotten a picture at all. God forbid I try to tell you (Konz) that I caught a five foot tarpon from the beach without a picture to show for it!

My wife was walking towards us with my little baby (I fought about 250-300 yards down the shore from where I started) and I didn't even wait to get a picture with them. Hell after I released him I just happened to look down and found a scale (just one, I combed the area for any more after I discovered that one). I didn't even know it was customary to snag a scale until someone mentioned it on Facebook.


----------



## GAGE

Beautiful fish, congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## punkfishking

Freaking awesome fish from the beach. I would love to get one hooked from my kayak. I bet you did not think you would get an enviromental class out of this. Good job on the release.


----------



## foreverfishing

congrats man. that would be badass to do land from the surf.


----------



## wdrummel

Thanks gang!


----------



## lowprofile

Ron19 said:


> First things first...Congrats!! Beautiful creature you caught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.... on a recent dive we noticed a school of undersized aj's rubbing their sides against the sand bottom. Looked like they were trying to scratch an itch they couldn't reach. Most of the fish in the school were displaying this behavior......Thoughts?


they get parasites off that way. whales do it too.


----------



## Coastiefly

DaaaUUMM. What a thrill to find that on the end of your line. Regardless of what people say, get this picture printed and framed! Congrats! Your catch reminds me of my favorite quote...

"I love fishing. You put that line in the water and you don't know what's on the other end. Your imagination is under there." Robert Altman


----------



## YoungGun

People look at me funny when I go for cobia in the surf but damn man! Hell of a fish! Congrats


----------



## JerseyDevil13

Awesome catch brother, unreal from the beach, congrats!! We see the schools from the air from time to time when flying the beachline, just haven't been out there recently. There was a post this morning about accidentally catching sea turtles from the beach, I'm sure that post will get taken to task next for perceived mishandling of turtles. Never mind that fishermen put a ton money into conservation through licsence fees, etc.... I digress.


----------

